# Wiper Motor Rocker Prop - How-To



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Excellent Work!! I like how all the mechs. are hidden w/in the prop and not just sitting on the ground behind the chair.


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, that is really great!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Excellent design! At first I thought it was a little too fast, but when I saw the video on your website it looked like a derranged woman rocking furiously and ready to bolt up and out of the chair at any second and attack. VERY CREEPY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Glad you like it. The speed is a bit fast but when I tried a slower speed it did not give me the "deranged" effect I was looking for.


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree....the speed is perfect!!!!!


----------



## szarkowicz (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw the instruction on your website and they are really good. Did you use the 12v 5 amp power supply?


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks to the wonderful instructions....we now begin


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Hecate. Much appreciated.

szarkowicz, I used a 12VDC 1.25 AMP wall wart but a 5 AMP supply would be better if you're going to start and stop the prop. The 1.25 will run the prop continuously just fine but it sometimes needs a "manual push" to get it started.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I was absolutely blown away when I saw this. I was making a rocking chair prop this year using a wiper motor. Unfortunately it was just rocking the chair. I was okay with that and then saw your post. WOW!

So I scrapped my POC and built a new rocker today following your instructions. I had it all together in about an hour. I loved the fact that I had some old scrap 2" x 6" in the shed. Great tutorial BTW.

At first the harmonics of the motor speed and the chair didn't match up so it would start rocking and then get out of synch and slow itself down. 

Then I remembered I had and old prop controller (a crude motion box using fishing line) running off a 12V DC PS with a speed controller. An electronics buddy of mine built the speed controller for me a good many years ago.

I tuned the speed perfectly to the chair and now it rocks like crazy.

Thanks and Happy Halloween!


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

You're welcome Jack Skellington. Glad you were able to use the plans!


----------

